# Girl pregnancies harder than boy pregnancies?



## PrairieBohemian (Aug 31, 2004)

I am newly preg with #3 and my hormones are OUT OF CONTROL! I am so bitchy, irrational, and generally confused. I am pretty sure this is a girl and my last 2 were boys. Are girl pregnancies generally harder than boy ones????


----------



## Ahimsa (Apr 7, 2004)

I have heard from a number of women that their girl pregnancies were harder. This pregnancy I have had much more intense symptoms, and I think it is a girl, but I won't know for sure until July.


----------



## N8'sMom (Jun 25, 2007)

I've always heard this, but I'm wondering if it's an old wive's tale.
This one is a girl and it's easier than my first pregnancy which
was a boy.

I had always heard that having a girl meant you would
have major major morning/noon/night sickness because
of all the girl hormones you're producing....but I don't know.
I think it's different with every person.


----------



## HidaShara (Jan 7, 2008)

Old wives tale or not, my pregnancy so far has been e.a.s.y. - and based on that alone we've scientifically concluded that I'm having a boy. *coff*

If it turns out to be a girl, though, we're gonna look kinda silly.


----------



## femuhnistmama (Sep 20, 2004)

my first pregnancy was with a girl and i have all day sickness until 41 weeks when she was born! i think it was more due to exhaustion than anything else!
my second pregnancy a boy, i had gestational diabetes, but a generally easy going pregnancy beforehand
third pregnancy another girl, and no gd, no sickness, and i actually felt really peaceful most of the time
i am now on #4 and i have a lot of nausea, but have only gotten sick twice. my hormones are a raging.... i am exhausted, grouchy, i cant wait for it to all pass. my instinct is that it is another girl .
each pregnancy is different, thats what makes it special!


----------



## Aliviasmom (Jul 24, 2006)

My dd's pregnancy was MUCH worse than my ds's as far as morning sickness goes.


----------



## cj'smommy (Aug 14, 2003)

Never been pregnant with a girl, but I had hyperemesis with two of my boys and lost over 10 pds each time. Everyone said I would have girls, but I didn't!


----------



## lovingmommyhood (Jul 28, 2006)

OMG YES. This is my third pregnancy and my first girl. My emotions have been OOC this time and I am constantly in pain. This is also the first pregnancy where I had morning sickness.







Worst pregnancy BY FAR!


----------



## Mamatolea (Jan 17, 2007)

If that is true, then this is a GIRL!

More throwing up, more angry mama, more tired, more sore, more everything...just like with DD.....

Hubby isn't going to be happy! LOL


----------



## Outofmymindyo (Jun 29, 2005)

If a boy pregnancy is any easier than the two girl pregnancies for me, I won't even KNOW I'm pregnant till I give birth lol.


----------



## peacelovingmama (Apr 28, 2006)

I thought there was something to that after my first 3 pregnancies (easy boy pregnancy, 2 hard girl pregnancies) but now I'm convinced that each pregnancy is just unique, regardless of sex.

This is because I'm on my 4th and easiest pregnancy -- no fatigue, very little nausea, not too much moodiness, etc. -- and I was convinced it must be a boy. But it's a girl!


----------



## hae703 (Jul 6, 2006)

If so, this must be a girl. I've been almost bed-ridden for the past 7 weeks. I'm not sure yet when we'll be finding out though, probably at some point in the next month, so I'll let you know.

Heather


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

It's definitely been true for me. My pregnancy with my DD was so much harder than with my three boys. This one has been just like my pregnancy with my DD so I'm thinking girl this time, which is totally cool by me!


----------



## crazydiamond (May 31, 2005)

My first was a girl and the pregnancy was easy-peasy. This time around I'm pg with a boy and things aren't quite as rosy, though not terrible either.


----------



## *Erin* (Mar 18, 2002)

it was sure my experience! my girl pregnancy was ROUGH, i was totally exhausted, pimply, bloated, constipated, and hugely swollen at the end-my boy pregnancy i was svelte, full of energy, had lovely skin and hair and felt fantastic.


----------



## amitymama (Nov 17, 2006)

My pregnancy with DD was rough -- lots more sickness, food aversions, hormones all over the place, felt bitchy all the time, really bad back pain, SPD, etc.. Based purely on old wives' tales and speculation, I'd say I'm having a boy this time. Only a few days of queasiness, hormones seem fairly even and I just have a 'feeling'. Won't know for sure until September though!


----------



## sphinxie (Feb 28, 2006)

This calls for a poll!


----------



## rubyeta (Jan 11, 2007)

I have 2 boys and 1 girl so far, DS 2 was by far my toughest pregnancy. altho none of them have been particularly easy. I have no idea what my next baby is.


----------



## kerikadi (Nov 22, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *animus_silvae* 
Are girl pregnancies generally harder than boy ones????

No. I have 2 boys and 3 girls.


----------



## thismama (Mar 3, 2004)

I have a girl, and had an easy pregnancy. I think this is yet another of those myths that come from a misogynist culture. I really don't think the gender of a fetus is significant enough to throw off a grown woman's body and create all sorts of miscellaneous difficult symptoms.


----------



## LolaK (Jan 8, 2006)

My first was a girl and it was the easiest pregnancy I can imagine. This pregnancy has been much rougher so I have been assuming it is a boy.


----------



## sadiejane08 (Jul 21, 2007)

I've had two girls, two boys, and the girl pregnancies were much easier than the boy pregnancies. I felt sicker the first few months with the boys, and both of them were/will be early. The girl pregnancies went full term or over.

It isn't an age thing, either; the order is GBGB.


----------



## jennythx (Oct 26, 2005)

This pregnancy is much worse with a boy than my first with a girl. I still have m/s at 27 weeks this time around. My DD only kept me sick to 16 weeks. Must be all those extra boy hormones.


----------



## zoebugsmom (Jan 19, 2004)

My boy pregnancy was definitely harder than my girl pregnancy. I think it's just an old wive's tale.


----------



## peacelovingmama (Apr 28, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thismama* 
... I think this is yet another of those myths that come from a misogynist culture. I really don't think the gender of a fetus is significant enough to throw off a grown woman's body and create all sorts of miscellaneous difficult symptoms.

I never considered this before but it is an interesting point. There are other myths that bear unfavorably on girls too -- like that girl pregnancies "steal your beauty."







: I am having my easiest pregnancy ever and, if I do say so myself, I am glowing! And it is definitely a precious little girl!

I really believe that each pregnancy is different and people can draw all kinds of wild conclusions from anecdotal evidence.


----------



## guestmama9920 (Nov 23, 2007)

We should know in 3-4 weeks but so far this pregnancy is 100% utterly different and has been hell, everything has gone wrong

My boy preg was fine, no sickness, happy, nice hair, excited

This has been awful, hyperemises, depressed, crap hair, palpations


----------



## meowee (Jul 8, 2004)

2 of my 6 pregnancies have been brutal and they were both girls. But, I had 3 other girl pregnancies that were effortless except for some back pain.


----------



## Halfasianmomma (Nov 1, 2007)

I'm not a good reference b/c this is my first pregnancy, but so far, it hasn't been easy: heavy duty m/s, exhaustion, bad skin, etc, and we know it's a girl. I'm curious to see how it would go if I was pregnant a second time...


----------



## Irishcupcake (Jul 30, 2007)

This is my first, too, so I can't speak from personal experience, but my mom had four of us (2 girls and 2 boys) - she swears the girls were way easier...from conception until pre-teen!
I'm having a boy and she's already suggested I'm going to be out of commission for a while since birthing boys is so much harder.


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

I got very swollen with my first preg (DS), but I had great hair! My face swelled up, and my nose!








I've had morning sickness this time, it was more like mild heartburn with DS. We're hoping for a girl, this time, but really all we want is a DC with a slightly milder personallity. DS is quite like me!
I heard that morningsickness can be worse with each pregnancy regardlessof sex of the baby.

Someone told me while I was preg with DS, oh you're so beautiful, you must be having a boy, girls steal their momma's beauty! I think I actually snorted in contempt before I could stop myself.







:


----------



## ~Megan~ (Nov 7, 2002)

My dd's pregnancy was harder than ds'. However dd's was my first and lots of things were unexpected and it wasn't a planned pregnancy. ds came after a year and half of trying.

This pregnancy has been harder as well but it is also unplanned and my third. I've heard that third pregnancies tend to be harder.


----------



## zoshamosha (Apr 15, 2006)

Both pregnancies (boy and girl) were about the same in terms of minor discomforts. But I have to say the pregnancy with my daughter was more pleasant than my current one (boy).

With DD I had my share of bitchiness, fatigue, etc...

But with this one, I had a month with extreme sciatica, depression, major fatigue, anemia. All in all, it's fine and I feel fine most of the time, but it's definitely a little harder than my girl pregnancy.


----------



## veganmama719 (Sep 15, 2007)

I have one of each so far and I was MUCH sicker with DD. I gained a lot moe weight with DS though.

My grandmother in law has 3 of each and said they were all hard but the girls were definitely harder.

So far (I am only 6w3d), this is my worst PG as I am bleeding and not sure whether I will m/c or not.

So my vote, like a PP, is that 3rd pregnancies are the hardest!


----------



## DiannaK (Jul 12, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *animus_silvae* 
I am newly preg with #3 and my hormones are OUT OF CONTROL! I am so bitchy, irrational, and generally confused. I am pretty sure this is a girl and my last 2 were boys. Are girl pregnancies generally harder than boy ones????

not sure ....
DD#1 .. I was SICK the first trimester .. and never really had a lot of energy.
With DD#2 .... nauseated 1 day, and felt fantastic, up until the very end.

This PG, I don't know what I am having, but I am EXHAUSTED ......

I just think every PG is different. DD#2 certainly did spoil me, however!


----------



## barefootpoetry (Jul 19, 2007)

Not sure if this one holds any water. I've had friends who didn't find out the sex bank on the "rough pregnancy=girl" myth only to be quite surprised!









With my pregnancy with DS, I was horribly, awfully sick. It was a very hard pregnancy. THis time around, it's been smooth sailing. I haven't found out the sex yet, though. I think every pregnancy can be different, regardless of sex.


----------



## jule924 (Aug 19, 2004)

We plan to find out the sex in a few weeks so I'll let you know if I agree with your theory! This one has been worse for me. I've thrown up a couple of times - never did with the others. I've been JUST EXHAUSTED! All I've wanted to do so far is lay on the couch. It's a little hard to remember #1 because I had no point of reference then. I was nauseous, but I think I felt fine and got my energy back by about week 13. With #2 I felt really sick for about 2 1/2 weeks, but I don't remember extreme exhaustion in the beginning. I was tired pretty much the whole pg, though.


----------



## Barcino (Aug 25, 2004)

For me yes but this is also my third pregnancy and i think it gets harder the more you have no matter what sex.


----------



## Barcino (Aug 25, 2004)

For me yes but this is also my third pregnancy and i think it gets harder the more you have no matter what sex.


----------



## Avena (May 27, 2005)

My 1s tpreg. was with DD ..not really sure it was harder or easier..but now I look back and I'd say easy..I didn't have another child to look after!









maybe because by the time DS arrived I was so beat from chasing a toddler







and now we've got # 3 coming and I feel totally CRAZY! my DD is 3 and DS is 1! so it's for sure a very very big surprise....I have ALL ~DAY~ ALL~ NIGHT CONSTANT NAUSEA... AND DID WITH BEFORE W/DD & DS SO... I'M NOT SURE WHAT TO THINK NOW! I feel like total crap!









Congrats & blessings!


----------



## jenniepaige (Apr 17, 2007)

I found my hormones to be way out of control with the girls and also had worse morning sickness, bigger boobs early on AND TERRIBLE acne. Not so much with the one (just found out it's a boy) much easier then the others. I feel pretty normal actually. Hopefully it will settle down for you.


----------

